# Adding stove to existing fireplace with Back Boiler



## Pique318 (15 Jan 2009)

Hi,

Baldymans post got me thinking about this again.

We've a 16" back boiler in our open fireplace. What kind of stove would fit in to place and use the existing pipes ? I'm assuming that the existing back boiler would be surplus to requirements. Is there any solution that would utilise it, no ?

Also, how much would one be looking at to fit it to an existing fireplace (with cast iron suround) ? Would this entail a lot of hacking or are fireplaces kinda modular, in that pieces are removeable ?

Thanks,
PK


----------



## damo80 (15 Jan 2009)

Pique318, i was looking for something similar myself and cam across this. might be of some help. [broken link removed]


----------



## fmc (15 Jan 2009)

Esse 350 is a dry stove but would fit but would need to change the insert, the arrow/stratford Si 40 would suit but you would need to lose the cast iron insert and replace with granite/marble. the bboiler comes out and the stove connected to the existing pipes then fireplace goes back over stove.Parkray also do a version. Good reports on the arrow don't know enough about the parkray to comment.


----------



## dieter1 (9 Feb 2009)

we're in a similar situation regarding our fireplace in the kitchen (with back boiler).  Let us know if you manage to get any prices and lads to install it.


----------

